# qwicktie



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

has anyone used these on a baler. I would rather burn diesel baling and not tying.I use a 466 jd do they work on newholland.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I do not know if Pat has made one for a 4' baler. Give him a call 605-661-8213. I know he has put them in New Holland and John Deere balers. But i'm not sure if he has in any 4' balers. Most everyone is 5' up here. They are a good machine. I sell twine to a couple guys who have them on there balers and they say by the time they get the tractor backed up its done tying. So its just as fast as netwrapping a bale.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

How does it work though....? From what little I can tell, it involves more twine (separate), meaning more "ends" per bale?

Been looking for a way to speed up tying on my Hesston, I'd rather twine-tie quicker than switch to netwrap.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Pritchett, your message box is full and wouldnt let me send this that way so here it is...lol

Would you mind explaing the concept of this quick tie and who is Pat? I am trying to retrofit a Gehl/Ford baler with something faster than the single tie. It takes me longer to tie a bale than roll it. It makes a great bale and I doubt I'll ever ditch it, maybe just use as a backup if I get a newer baler. My approach so far is I have been looking for junked or burned Vermeers to get the entire twin tie system off of and no luck so far, this quicktie has my interest. I'd love to get twine pricing from you also.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry i've been wondering why i havnt been getting any messages in my inbox. thanks for letting me know. Pat is the guy who invented the QuickTie. He is from Scotland south dakota. I set him up as a dealer last year to sell my twine and netwrap and in return he is letting me sell his QuickTie machine. It is pretty cool. I wish he would have came out with this 10 years ago when we ran twine in are balers. I sell to a few guys who have them on there balers. And they love them. His twine arms bolt in the same place as the old arms on your baler. He has 4 arms instead of 2. On the twine it feeds off of 4 balls rather than 2. He has a box that will bolt on the front of your baler so you can hold more twine. It takes around 7 seconds to twine a bale which is alot faster.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JoshA said:


> How does it work though....? From what little I can tell, it involves more twine (separate), meaning more "ends" per bale?
> 
> Been looking for a way to speed up tying on my Hesston, I'd rather twine-tie quicker than switch to netwrap.


Yea you would have more ends dangling.I t realy doesn't bother much and you can put extra twine on beings you are puting on 4 at a time.

I ran 4 twines on vermeer M with good results.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Yea you would have more ends dangling.I t realy doesn't bother much and you can put extra twine on beings you are puting on 4 at a time.
> 
> I ran 4 twines on vermeer M with good results.


Swmn did you use the Qwicktie system or just modified the original dual tie?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

dixietank said:


> Swmn did you use the Qwicktie system or just modified the original dual tie?


Just used original system.Its twine arm had 7 holes in 1 arm.Instead of using 2 holes I used 4 and ran 2 twine threw each twine tube.Once in a great while it would get tangled up but worked quite well.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

I called Pat at Qwicktie today and we are trying to figure out exact lengths the twine arms need to be for my baler and he's doing some research tonight. I told him I have a fab shop and will modify if need be. I pulled up their site and that setup looks slick!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Query? Why the bias towards just going with net wrap?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Why the bias towards just going with net wrap? 
4,000.00 cost for one thing.Hard to get off when frozen.cost more for net than twine.Jpritchett how much is your 20,000 solar degradable twine by the pallet.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep that extra $4K threw up a brick wall to me also. I would love to have netwrap to speed things up but right now thats just not in the budget. We don't have the freeze probs here like most of the country but it still happens at times. Don't get me wrong if I stumble across a baler I like with net thats a deal from hell I'll jump all over it but for now I guess I'll stick with twine.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Query? Why the bias towards just going with net wrap?


The biggest thing for us that causes the deep hatred for net wrap, is the climate up here causes it to freeze to the bales, but also to the ground.

Secondly, net wrap bales don't work well with bale processors. So while twine bales can just be dropped in, net wrap has to be peeled off. Except its frozen. And its another job.

For some reason, net wrap bales don't seem to hold together (after the wrap has been removed) as well as twine bales do after the twine has been removed. So after the net has been removed, only 2/3 - 3/4 of the bale is actually making it into the processor.

Additionally. While net fans boast about how net reduces spoilage, that doesn't help when the outside of the bale is frozen to the net wrap. Parts guy was ranting to me yesterday about the netwrap bales he bought this year, that the outside 4-inches of the bale is frozen to the netwrap, to the point he can't remove it. He's putting in the bale processor then using the tractor loader to rip it apart. Figures he's wasting an additional hour every day just to fight with the net wrap.

Cost is just another factor. 4-6k for a net wrap kit plus an additional $1.00 - 1.50 a bale doesn't help.

Net has its place, and I am happy for all the people whom it works for, I like the idea too! But so far in practice, our experience has been horrid, both from guys like us (end users) and from the sellers that are trying to pry frozen bales off the ground to sell them over the winter.

I too have spoken to Patrick from Qwicktie, and I'm hoping to be running one this upcoming season.
-Josh


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I find the exact opposite to be true around_ here_. Biggest pain in the arse I've ever faced was getting twine off frozen bales, while if the net is froze most of the time I raise the loader to full height and drop it a few times then the net comes right off. I can see bales stored inside with net wrap not holding together long enough to make it to the grinder, but most of mine that I feed our beef cows sit outside with net and I really don't have any problems with the bales falling apart after the net is removed. Of course usually what I feed my cows is some later first cutting that started to get stemmy before I could get it made.

For the most part as well net wrapped bales sell better here compared to twine wrapped bales regardless of how they were stored. Twine wrapped round bales around here that were stored outside might as well have a free sign on em. We also get around 40 inches of rain a year here, so maybe it's drier in the areas that twine works better but with harder winters?


----------



## Ryan Smith (Jun 9, 2011)

I ordred, paid and cheque was cashed in March 2011 for a Qwicktie in South Dakota. Pat nore Cheryl will return phone calls, or provide a tracking number, however I have been told its been sent. Has anyone else had this trouble? Is this company legit or have I been scammed?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

not sure, but let us know how you make out,


----------

